# Suspensory injury



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

If a horse has had a suspensory injury, how likely is it that they will reinjure that leg? i was looking into an OTTB who "had a suspensory injury" (not sure what kind or to what degree) at 4 y/o, which they let heal, and then reraced until 7. When he reinjured it. A year and a half later they claim he's perfectly sound now. I passed since I need something that can hold up to the rigors of jumping but I've actually dealt with very few pulled suspensories in my life (surprisingly) and they've always healed and were able to jump again without issues. So i was just curious what your experiences were.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

It all depends on how serioius the injury was and how careful they were in rehabbing it. If you hurry rehab, the area may not heal as fully and be more prone to reinjury.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I always thought suspensory injuries were bad bad...?


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Well all I can relate. I work with thougrbreds at the track. Some have ended careers. But other have been able to go back racing. it all depends on the severity and treatment. But i do find they will get the odd flare up once in a while. But generally with a little time off and cold hosing it will go back down. Also it is best to have polos or another support boot when you ride.

My boy two years ago rotated his tendon and tore his suspensory and flexor tendon and brusied his sesimodes. He did this when he was turned put and play a little to hard. Luckly i went to the barn early because no body noticed. His lamness was rated a 5/5. the vet honestly thought he broke his leg. but x rays proved other wise. mind you to not feel a a tight tendon is quite odd. all that was there was jello feeling.
either way the vet wanted to put him down. But my husband refused. he worked at a equine hospital and has been with horses for over thrity years. The vet said if you are lucky the best this horse will ever be will be a staute in a field. My husband knows how much that horse means to me. But he would at least need a half a year off stall rest but he would be lucky if he recoverd .So he was sent to the equine hospital to rule out any other frature and problem.
the head vet was suprised becasue he has only seen injuries like this when horse have jumped to high a fence. 

But with a little bute, hosing his leg every day and my husband manipulating his bandage to bring the tendon back. he was only in stall rest for three months. In time he had hand walking to lunging. He was a good patient and he told you when he was ready to make the next move.

eventually the day he started doing the spanish walk and bowing on the lunge line pretty much told us he would be fine. total recovery time was close to six months but that also included being turn out in a small paddock and light riding.

That picture to the left was him two months after he was back under saddle. there is only a small remanace of his injury which is a minor calcium build beside is one flexor. 

Back to your question he does have an occasionally flare up once in a while. But nothing a brace linament and a day or two days off won't fix. But that is him.
So I don't see any reason you cannot still jump him. But I would consult a vet before asking him. I am no vet. i am just telling you my experiances with type of injury.

Wish you all the best


----------



## Sarah Murphy (Mar 25, 2009)

I would say that sense it has torn twice now, he probably wouldn't be your best bet for a jumper. You really would have to look at the leg. If it has been treated properly and healed right, then no doubt he is currently sound. But it would'nt take much to tear again. Jumping would be very stressful for that leg. Just remember every time a ligament tears , its heals a little weaker.


----------

